# OptiNET  OPTINET VS POISK

## Okonel

?

----------


## Mila

Optinet - Forever!!

----------


## schooter

))      ,  ,

----------


## Def

> ))

    ,     ,    .)))
     .   .)))
 ,     .    )))))))))))))

----------


## VitaliyUKR

.       ,           ,   ,    ...

----------


## R0N

, ,   .     ,     ,     2          ,     )

----------


## Margysha

-    !

----------


## piston

,       ( 14 )   !!!!  ... !!!!!!!  5      ,    ,   !!!    ..?????!!!!!

----------


## Luiza

> , ,   .     ,     ,     2          ,     )

  ,  .   ,          .      (   )          (    ).       . ))))

----------


## Duncan.McLeod

?   ,   ?

----------


## LAEN

,  ... 
 -,  .    -   ))

----------



----------


## Sky

-   ,      ,    ,       ( )

----------


## keryaaa

-***

----------


## Mihey

,    ...  40-60     ))))

----------

,  21-00

----------


## Mihey

8   21.....   ..

----------


## Alex_Tee_

*""  #!!!!!*
  "" 5 ,    "",        .
      ,          .
  .
   ,     (    *2* !!! ),   ,       .
   ,    ,       1 !!!   .
      ,    2!!!!     .
   ,       ,    ,   ,            , .....     .
      ,        .

----------


## Enter

> ,          .  .

    ?!     ,     ! 8+, ..  ! 4+     .   

> ,     (    *2* !!! ),   ,       .    ,    ,       1 !!!   . .

    ,  ,     ,   ,  ,  ?     ,      ibox,         10           .  

> ,        .

    .   ,        ,       .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?!     ,     ! 8+, ..  ! 4+     .  
>   ,  ,     ,   ,  ,  ?     ,      ibox,         10           . 
>   .   ,        ,       .

  1.     ,     ,       ,*,  * 
      ,  . .
         ,       .
      ,         .
               ?
**     ,     ,          .  
2.    ,  ..... .
         ?.
  ,        
             ,             .
  120    ,  ,     ?
            .

----------


## rust

120  ?

----------


## Uksus

> ?.
>   ,

     ?          ?  ?
   /     ,          .  ,              ,    .

----------


## Sky

> ? (    2 !!! ),  ,       .

    ,     ?  

> 

     ',      1- ?  

> 

       ?  

> ,    2!

     - (    10 ,   -   '  ),   .

----------


## Enter

Transd,        , ?    ,  ,  250 .  ! 8+,      ?  ,    ,   ,       ,      
 ,    ,   ,    . ,        ,    -   .     ,    ,    ..           ?     ,    ,      .    .    

> **     ,     ,          .

    , ,  ,            ,  , .

----------


## Waldemar

> , ,  ,            ,  , .

      ...    2          10    ...        ...     ...      ...            ...         ,            ...

----------


## Enter

> ...

      ,   ?!   !

----------


## Waldemar

565563
565567
   ,    ,      )))

----------


## Enter

> ,    ,      )))

   

> ,        ,       .

   

> **     ,     ,          .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> Transd,        , ?    ,  ,  250 .  ! 8+,      ?

       ...
  ,

----------


## Uksus

> ...
>   ,   
>     ,

   
  ,      ?
   ,      .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 

   ?
     .
         ,       ,              .
           ,      8!!!
  ,      ?
     ,        ....
         ,            ,      .
    ,        .
 .
      ,             .

----------


## Enter

> ...
>   ,

    ?    ,  ?   

> ?!     ,     ! 8+, ..  ! 4+     .

----------


## ERNE

,       ..  -     ,      ..    

> ,            ,      .

    ,   ,          ,      .

----------


## Enter

> ?

     

> ,        ,       .

   

> **     ,     ,          .

   

> 565563
> 565567
>    ,    ,      )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 

  ?
           ?
         .

----------


## ERNE

> .

       feedback-  .     . 
  , :  

> " ",      "",   .       (, !)            . 
>              ,            . 
>       "" ,     . ..       .        "".     ,      ""?  ,    :   ,    ,    ,   " ",  ,    .    .

  http://erazer.org.ua/2009/08/22/ukrtelekom/

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> , : http://erazer.org.ua/2009/08/22/ukrtelekom/

         ?
    ,       ,      ....
           ?

  ,       !!!  _krasnorutsky on  9, 2009 12:04         -     30 .      ,    ...._ 
    ,         5 .

----------


## ERNE

> ,       !!!

   ?  
     .  -   ,  -  .  -   ,  - .        .

----------


## Sky

,       579975  3 () .
   ,     "  ',   ".

----------


## Enter

> ,       579975  3 () .
>    ,     "  ',   ".

   ""        .     .           ,  , ...   ,    ,   "  ".

----------


## Jet

(    ),            !  
    2  3       !   " "            !   !  
    ,     (     ,        !), ,  ,           ! ,  ,  - ! 
  .     ,  "  ",          . 
     ,   !     " - "  !    1 \    100 .

----------


## sharasha

> ,       579975  3 () .

  !!!   !!    !   45- (!!!!!!!!)       !  !  β  !   볺,    ,        .      !   ,  ,   .       .   

> ,

    ,          !   ?!   ,  ,   ,   !    

> ,   ,          ,

    ?    !)

----------


## Enter

> ,          !   ?!   ,  ,   ,   !

  ,    ,      .    ,      ,   ,      .

----------


## sharasha

*Enter*,     ""   !     !)    ,   !

----------


## Enter

> !!!   !!    !   45- (!!!!!!!!)       !

  ,  :)

----------


## sharasha

,     ?!   ! ճ    볺? -   .      !       ...

----------


## Enter

> ,     ?!   ! ճ    볺? -   .      !       ...

    .     ADSL,   ,      ,    ,           (, ...),     -   --    - ,    ... 
    , ,    . ,       ... 
 ""         .   ,   .  .

----------


## sharasha

*Enter*,    ?))))
    ADSL   !)))  :    !  !   ,       , ,  .   ,   .     ,      . 
       -  ,  .   !))    .  
 !     ,            !!! ,       100   .       .    ,  .    .     .        ,      .  .

----------


## Enter

sharasha,    ,        .  ,        ?  ,       ,      ,     ,  ,             
    ,   ,     ,   .     ?      ,     100 .   , ""   ,          ,   .

----------


## sharasha

> , ""

   ,     ,  ,  .    

> ,        ?

  .     .  ,   ,   .      ,    ,  '   ⳺, , ,       (    ).       !        (   ),         -  .

----------


## Jet

> !     ,            !!! ,       100   .       .    ,  .    .     .        ,      .  .

   -    =)...    100 .  ,          

> ,     ,  ,  .

  ,     )..   ,    ...     (    )  ,  ,     ! 
      ,    .. 3%(             )   ..      ,    
     ,    -

----------


## Tail

,

----------


## Uksus

.    ,     ,         .   -   ,    .      2   100 ?   ,     ,       .

----------


## Jet

> .    ,     ,         .   -   ,    .      2   100 ?   ,     ,       .

        ! ,   ,    ,       !       ,     !   ,    , ,   , -,   ,  . 
      -    (          )      !

----------


## Uksus

*Jet*,     ?

----------


## Jet

> *Jet*,     ?

    
      -  ,     ! ,      !       \       ,   ,   "- "      .     ,   !   ,    ,     !            1       ,   !           ,

----------


## Sky

> -    (          )      !

       -      (  ,      (     ') -  ,  - ) .          ,    .
      ,  ,       .

----------


## Jet

> ,  ,       .

    ,     ,      ! ,   ,   \  ,           ,     !    !             -

----------


## Uksus

> 

  )))          ,             - .
 ,      ,  ,       -    ,                  .       ,   ,    ++,      -  
    .         100  2   1?             /     20 .  ,   ,         ,    20   ? .     .

----------


## Jet

> )))          ,             - .
>  ,      ,  ,       -    ,                  .       ,   ,    ++,      -

       -  ,    ,       "" -

----------


## sharasha

> /     20

  ,    - ,   - . !!!    

> 100  2   1?

    !     2 ,    .     .   ,    ,          .

----------


## Jet

> !     2 ,    .

              ,     , : "2 \  " =)....    ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 

      .
      1 ,     1 .
         ,    .
   1 ,     100    .
  ..  ,        ,          ,        .
.
                      .
       ,        20    .
     2 ,   25    !!!
   25     .
        ,  ,        ?

----------


## Scald

.        .

----------


## Mihey

+ ......

----------


## sharasha

> , : "2 \  " =)....    ,

         ,    .     ,    .
     ,   !
    ,    :         ,     ,    ⳺  .         ,       ?!     !

----------


## froguz

> ,    .     ,    .
>      ,   !
>     ,    :         ,     ,    ⳺  .         ,       ?!     !

  ,       ,  " 512"  60 ,     .

----------


## sharasha

> ,  " 512"  60

     .  , ,  ,  !  ,        ,       ,     .

----------


## Sky

> ,       ,  " 512"  60 ,

        ?
  

> ĳ  256 - 50 .
>  1024 - 75 .
>  2048 - 100 .
>  4096 - 160 .

   .

----------


## Uksus

?  ! ))
       ᒺ.
 -,    .    2 , ,    -, , ,   .   ,   .       )))

----------


## froguz

> .  , ,  ,  !  ,        ,       ,     .

    .
   -       .     ,    ,         .   ,             ,    ,           .

----------


## Jet

> ,    .     ,    .
>      ,   !
>     ,    :         ,     ,    ⳺  .         ,       ?!     !

             .    .....     ,     ..  - ,    - .   2 \    ,  , -       !       ..     ,  ..... 
       : 
        ,       ,  .      ,       .. -.......       !    ?

----------


## sharasha

*Jet*,    :    .     ,   Ͳ  !   !  

> ,

      ,    ? !   볺,     ,      .    !   

> .. -

     !       ?    - !   !

----------


## Jet

> *Jet*,    :    .     ,   Ͳ  !   ! 
>     ,    ? !   볺,     ,      .    !  
>    !       ?    - !   !

  ,  -           ,    ...  ...

----------


## Enter

> ,    ? !   볺,     ,      .  !

  ,     .   
    Ͳֲ 
8.15.     ,            ,  .   (
)  ,        ( ),  ,     ,   (  )/,            ϳ  ,   ϳ      .

----------


## sharasha

*Enter*,   !    ,     ?  ? ͳ!     ?    ,     β!   .

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,   !    ,     ?  ? ͳ!     ?    ,     β!   .

          ,       , -    .              ,       ,        . 
 ,  ,      .       ,      ,     ( 1 /.-75  +      - 20 =95).

----------


## Jet

> ,       , -    .              ,       ,        .

  -,

----------


## sharasha

> 

  ,       ! Ͳ!   

> ,        .

      - ,      !)  ,     !!! 
    !   ! "   , -!"     "   "?! ͺ!

----------


## Enter

> ,       ! Ͳ!

     ,   ,   ?! 
-1024 (1024-Kbps) - 100 . 
-2048 (2048-Kbps) - 160 .   
! 1+  1 /  512 /  - 100 .
! 2+  2 /  1 /  - 150 .  
  , , ? "" ,     !   

> - ,      !)  ,     !!!

      ,   .

----------


## sharasha

*Enter*,     !   ,  ?   

> , , ?

    .   

> 

   ! 
  ?    - !    "  "    .    . 
 !

----------


## aneisha

> ,   .

   .     .       ,       .       -         ", , "   .  
   9-     .    ,   " Ϊ"  . 
 ,    - .     ...

----------


## sharasha

> ,    - .

        ,   !)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,     .

       ,            ?
                    .
           ,       ,        .   

> , , ? "" ,     !

        ...
 :
! 2+  2 /  1 /  - 150 .      -2048 (2048-Kbps) - 160 .

----------


## Jet

> ,            ?
>                     .
>            ,       ,        .  
>       ...
>  :
> ! 2+  2 /  1 /  - 150 .      -2048 (2048-Kbps) - 160 .

  1.        ! ,      , ..   (    .),  !   !          ..  .....     ,    .    ,     ,    -   - ,  ,    . 
2.       .    "-1024" ,   ,        ,          (      ),      10 ,    .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 1.        ! ,      , ..   (    .),  !   !          ..  .....     ,    .    ,     ,    -   - ,  ,    .

      %
    .
               .
     !!!
          .
         .
   ?
   .
    5       .
  ,     .
    ,            ,     ,  , .. .    .  .
     ,         ,     ,   ,       .!!!

----------


## aneisha

> ..  .....     ,    .

   .      . ,          .   ,    ,   ,         .             .
      糿?  ?  ,     ,    , , ,      .

----------


## Jet

. ,    -      ,     . 
    ,   ,        -  ,   ,     - \ -   ,    .         )  
  .   .   

> .      . ,          .

       ,       ,     : " ?"  
  ,       : "  ,  ,       ". 
  ,     ,       ?   "", "", "".  ,   . 
  10-  "" : "     !" , .

----------


## aneisha

*Jet*, .       .     ,   䳺.         .   ,   .    ,     . .

----------


## Lancer

-,          . -    .
    .         .   ,         -.    ,     ,    -       .         128   40        ,     0       ,           .         40    256 . !     . 
       ,      ,    ..  ,          .           ,   .    .   ,              256 /. 40  ,             128.       128    5     256.        .      ,   .             3 .       ,  .       ,    180,     ,         ,       .   ,   ,  .        ,    ,      ,      .
    .
,    !

----------


## zews

= )                                WoW  5    18  = )   3          !!!!            !!!    509-105  15        ????           1            )))))))                                            !!!           !!!!!:(                !!!!!!!

----------


## Uksus

,     .   , , ,     .        .       ,  ,  ,    -,   ,   .

----------


## kit

, zews  .       ,          ,      -   .       .

----------


## admin

*kit*,        (  DC   ).

----------


## kit

> *kit*,        (  DC   ).

           .

----------


## zews

)))))  509-105       10.1.17.27   !!!!                                      ))) 
    ))))))))     1      3       40         ))))    ????     ????            !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## admin

*zews*,        ,      ,   -  ,  - .   ,        ,  ,        -     .

----------


## kit

> )))))  509-105       10.1.17.27   !!!!                                      )))

     "",  ,   .   -   -   .   ,     .    -     ?   -        ,  -      IP -   ,  ,          .     .

----------


## XOKA

IP 10.1.17.27    ,    ,     .

----------


## zews

= )  !

----------


## zews

)))))   ?)   1      )

----------

*zews*,**:      ...

----------


## lancerr

4 ,       ,  .         .       ,    ,      .          .     .     ""(  )        3-4     .     ()             .      ,        ,                  .           .

----------


## gramble

-   ,    2 -        ( ),         .       -   . 
..        -     "     " -          -         ,                 (  ,           )

----------


## Mihey

.

----------


## Lancer

,     ,   .     ,         (   )

----------


## dimpolt

01.02.2010   .

----------


## getm@n

> .  , ,  ,  !  ,        ,       ,     .

          ?       62-99-99       .   

> .   , , ,

       2-     . "     10        10 "   ,      300 .             30000 .

----------


## Uksus

*getm@n*,  .  ,   .    .           .

----------


## Sky

> 2-     .

    '    .    ,    -     . ,       ,      .    ,           - ,       .

----------


## Mihey

!

----------


## Sebast9n

*****.     ,     .         6! /,     256 /,      100 /  ...

----------


## kit

> ,           - ,       .

             ?   ,  ""     -  .
  -  , ,  ?    ,          .
  ,    (),        .

----------


## Sebast9n

?   -   ,     ...   .

----------


## Sky

*kit*,         ,   -  .     -  ,   ""       ,    '  .   

> ,    (),        .

        '?
       - "  '" -     "" ?      ,     '   .     .

----------


## Enter

> *kit*,         ,   -  .     -  ,   ""       ,    '

        ?      "",     ,      "",      .   ""         ,      ,      (     )

----------


## Sky

-    ,          ,    -  (    ).  *Enter*,       ?     ,     .  .    ,     .

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,       ?     ,     .  .    ,     .

  1.   .
)      .         ,  , -  .
)  ()   . ,     ,   IP     .
)       .
)         ,      . ,   ,   . 
2.     "   ",     (    䒿),      dail-up. 
3.   糿  (   )    ,          ,      ,       .  
4.         ,    ""     ,       .   ,        ,    . 
P.S. ,        100   75. ,    20 .  ,       25 . .     ,     .

----------


## Fiolent

> -    ,          ,    -  (    ).

   ""       ""      .        ,     :              .        .

----------


## Uksus

,   ,            .   ,

----------


## Sebast9n

Dial-up.    2,  ,     ,      10 ,    ...    3  ,       .    )       -        .    1 /    500 /    .       -       ,  .

----------


## erazer

> ""       ""      .        ,     :              .        .

  ..      -  -     ?  -.   

> 3  ,       .    )

    -   " ".   

> ?      "",     ,      "",      .   ""         ,      ,      (     )

     :
-        , ,        . ,     - () , , ;
-     .  //    .     -    . ,  -,  ,         -       .  :              -    .  
        ,        . .           ,       ,           ... 
..    "   ",  ,     ,        ..  ..    -         . ,     .   .

----------


## Sky

> : -        , ,        . ,     - () , , ; -     .  //    .     -    . ,  -,  ,         -       .  :              -    .         ,        . .           ,       ,           ... ..    "   ",  ,     ,        ..  ..    -         . ,     .   .

         ))   -   ,   -  .

----------


## erazer

> ))   -   ,   -  .

      .      :)

----------


## kit

,     -   , ,   ,   ,           ().        .  ,         ,    8 ,      ,     (        ),      "  ",     4  .      -   .

----------

> . ,     .

         ,      ,    -      -  -!!!!!    ,   -,        -     .

----------


## erazer

> ,      ,    -      -  -!!!!!    ,   -,        -     .

       .  ,         .        .   ,     -             ,    . ,        -   ,       -     .

----------


## ERNE

*erazer*,        -  ? *kit*,  ,  ,    (  ). 
    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 1.   .
> )      .         ,  , -  .
> )  ()   . ,     ,   IP     .
> )       .
> )         ,      . ,   ,   .
> 2.     "   ",     (    䒿),      dail-up.
> 3.   糿 (   )    ,          ,      ,       . 
> 4.         ,    ""     ,       .   ,        ,    .
> P.S. ,        100   75. ,    20 .  ,       25 . .     ,     .

  ,     !!!
    ........(((

----------


## kit

> *kit*,  ,  ,    (  ). 
>     .

    .             .

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,        -  ? *kit*,  ,  ,    (  ). 
>     .

  ,        ..

----------


## Fiolent

> ..      -  -     ?  -.

       -     ,     -,         (     ,    ),     .    ,           -,       ,     .        ,      -        .         ,        ...

----------


## Mihey

> -  ?

  ....

----------


## Dima0011

> ,        ..

  http://www.broadband.org.ua/content/view/2043/1/ http://www.volia.com/about/pr/2010-01/789 
    ,  -5     :
 - 800 
 - 380 
 - 120 
 - 90 
 - 50  
        . 
 ,      -      - ,       (     18)

----------


## Alex_Tee_

?! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRV1SUdu4VA

----------


## Enter

> ?!

  , .   ""       .

----------


## Sky

*Alex_Tee_*,        "",   - ""?     (  . , 12, . , 14, . ͳ, 9)   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*,        "",   - ""?     (  . , 12, . , 14, . ͳ, 9)   .

    ,   . ** 
  ,         30  . 
       ,         .                   ...

----------


## Enter

> ,   .

    ,     .
-,      ,         .

----------


## Sky

> ...

  ,     ?         . ҳ          "",    . **:    P.S. ,    ))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,     ?         . ҳ          "",    . **:    P.S. ,    ))

                 ,   100%.         . 
          ,                  .
      ,   ...
**:    "   "  
  
    ,   .           .
http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/society/1546/ **:        ,      .    .   
    ,     12 000 ,              ,          . 
          ,       ,         
  ""    ,     .
      100$,             ,                  ,     .     100 . 
Enter    ,       .
  Sky     ...
 ,   ???

----------


## Enter

> Enter    ,       .

    (       "")    .   .    ,  ""      ,        ,   ,          .  
P.S.       , ,      .

----------


## lancerr

.    ,    ,   .  ,        .                     ,    ,         ""   ,  .     4             ,   ,                   2    10    256 .    256  .             .         ... .

----------


## Enter

lancerr,    .   ,   : 
    ""  ""-.
     ,     IP .      ,   IP      .           .     . 
.       .   ,        ,   ,    -  .       ,         , . 
.          , -         .   ,    ,      .

----------


## Mila

> ,         , .

  ,      .   ,   .

----------


## Enter

> ,      .   ,   .

  :
100 . . - ( 1 /  512 /)
+12 . .   ( ,      )  
:
100 . . ( 2 /.)
+   
  ?

----------


## Mila

> :
> 100 . . - ( 1 /  512 /)
> +12 . .   ( ,      )  
> :
> 100 . . ( 2 /.)
> +   
>   ?

   ,             .  ,   ,   . 12/  , -,             . .. ,      1 /      2 /.

----------


## lancerr

> lancerr,    .   ,   : 
>     ""  ""-.
>      ,     IP .      ,   IP      .           .     . 
> .       .   ,        ,   ,    -  .       ,         , . 
> .          , -         .   ,    ,      .

         100%         .       ,      ,    .                       .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .       .   ,        ,   ,    -  .       ,         , .

       . *  ,    -  .*  ,      ?
            )
               .       .
    130   ?
          1          10 .       10 ,     ?     ,     2 , 1   .
      ,       ,   .               , .    ....     ,         ...
       ,      .
     ,        2  ,, * ,   !!!    *  
        ,     ,          .
         .    ...

----------


## erazer

> )
>                .       .

  ..     ,    ,     ?        ?   

> ,       ,   .

    ,     -2  2005-        .   

> ,      .

     ,              ...   

> ,        2  ,, * ,   !!!    *

       .             .     ,     . 
     " ",           .       .

----------


## Enter

> ,      ?            )               .

       ,     .   ,   ADSL.   -   ,      GPRS    ,    .     USB  ,         dial-up. ,  ,           ,    .   ,     ,   -     (,    )       .     ,     ,        .    

> 130   ?

   D-Link DSL-2500U     180 .      200 ?   

> 1          10 .       10 ,     ?     ,     2 , 1   .      ,       ,   .       ,      .

          .     ,    . λ       (   )        ,     . ,       .         1 /512   2 .

----------

2009 ,         3 (!!!)      .        !!!   15 () (!!!)       " " -  .      120 ,     ""  90 ,    "" - 75   .      .      ,   !!  , ,   "      !!!! ,       ,         10 ,   ,     ,   .        ,   , , ,     ...
               3G  .   120         3.6 .       2000     ,  .  ,     ,      ( -    -,  ),        ...    ,         ,     ,   3G  ,     GPRS ...   , ...

----------


## Sky

**,   ""   ,          .
..    .      ,   : "   ,     ,  "

----------


## Gonosuke

*Sky*,  ,  ,       .    .

----------

> **,   ""   ,          .
> ..    .      ,   : "   ,     ,  "

     ??    !! :) 
 ,  ,   ,  -      2  .... 
PS/   ,   -     . ,  ,        PR.           ""  ,   PR,    , -   .  -            .

----------


## Sky

*Gonosuke*,     ,    Dima0011?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,    Dima0011?

   ...      .

----------


## Dima0011

> ...      .

     .

----------


## Gonosuke

*Dima0011*,           ?

----------


## JPM

*Gonosuke*, ...

----------


## Gonosuke

*JPM*,  ?

----------


## Dima0011

> *JPM*,  ?

      3300     16.01,       -     EPG

----------


## Gonosuke

*Dima0011*,     ,     .  1-  16-   " ",  .  17-   .

----------


## Dima0011

> *Dima0011*,     ,     .  1-  16-   " ",  .  17-   .

         266-274mhz     .

----------


## Gonosuke

,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,     -2  2005-        .

  
......... 2005-    ...  .....    ...G 
  2  .
    ,      .
   4 ...
 ,  ...    ...
          !!!

----------


## Sky

> !!!

          ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?

       ,  (       )

----------


## Sky

*Alex_Tee_*,    ,        .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*,    ,        .

   ,    ...
        ,   150 ,  1 .
... ,      ,      , ,     ,    ,          4!!!
  ...  
       ...

----------

> ,    ...
>         ,   150 ,  1 .
> ... ,      ,      , ,     ,    ,          4!!!
>   ...  
>        ...

       3G    ?? (    Sky'      ... :) )     (  ).    . 3,6       ,  1,5-2   .   ,   "" -.   ,    (  )   3G    HSDPA.        .    - . 150 "-"    .

----------


## Dima0011

> 3G    ?? (    Sky'      ... :) )     (  ).    . 3,6       ,  1,5-2   .   ,   "" -.   ,    (  )   3G    HSDPA.        .    - . 150 "-"    .

   http://www.poltava.ukrtelecom.ua/ser...ariff/internet
60 / -  -  60    -  40    -  256/128/
120 / -  -  5    -    40    -    1-1,5/

----------

> http://www.poltava.ukrtelecom.ua/ser...ariff/internet
> 60 / -  -  60    -  40    -  256/128/
> 120 / -  -  5    -    40    -    1-1,5/

  ,    ,    :)         !!!!       ,  -    :)))       ,   ,   ??:)))  
    ,     ,   ,    (   ,    ):
120  -  "-" !!!!! 5-,        ,   .   :  ,   - .   (  ) 1,5-2 .  - 120   .     2000       . ,       .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,    .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,    ,    :)         !!!!       ,  -    :)))       ,   ,   ??:)))  
>     ,     ,   ,    (   ,    ):
> 120  -  "-" !!!!! 5-,        ,   .   :  ,   - .   (  ) 1,5-2 .  - 120   .     2000       . ,       .

   ,   ,   ""    ,        ADSL  FTTB ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,     -2  2005-        .

       
       ...

----------

> ,   ,   ""    ,        ADSL  FTTB ,

  ..., ,      .   .            ,   ""         :) ...       160 .     ,      ,   ,     ,     , ,     ??:)))...  , ,  120 .   3G       ,        (    ).      ,        ,          5 .     2000     , + 5  "" ( ,       )... 
PS    ,                .    ,  .     300-800   .      . ,  ... :)))       ,       -    .

----------


## Mihey

> ...

  ,    .....     ))))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,    .....     ))))

    ...   ,   ?
      22()  9 ()
    *
*

----------


## erazer

> 

  .           .

----------


## kit

> .           .

  **:           ,

----------


## erazer

> **:           ,

  ,     .        .            -   .

----------


## Mihey

))))

----------


## erazer

> ))))

    ?

----------


## Mihey

)))

----------


## erazer

> )))

     ,      ,      "" -      .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .           .

     ...
   25  2010:

----------


## Mihey

,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,

    ,      .
       ...?
 ????   

> ......... 2005-    ...  .....    ...G 
>   2  .
>     ,      .
>    4 ...
>  ,  ...    ...
>           !!!

----------


## erazer

> ...
>    25  2010:

  .     .    ,  ,   2009-      (  ) -   .

----------


## elscept

2007 .       400    30 /  4 /   .   ,    5-.  ,     . -  ,             ,   ...     :   -,    3-5 ,     . ...      .
    - UA-IX   ,       .    /   60-70     .

----------


## Leopard

,        !

----------


## Fiolent

,      .

----------


## elscept

.
,      .  .    10.  15      (,     )....     5      (      ).    -   13 ,        1 .   ,    ,       .

----------


## Mihey

))   ))

----------


## Buka

> .
> ,      .  .    10.  15      (,     )....     5      (      ).    -   13 ,        1 .   ,    ,       .

       ,           ,       .    ,  ,   ,          ,     ,      .
      , (   )           .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,           ,       .    ,  ,   ,          ,     ,      .
>       , (   )           .

        .        , , . -  .
        -      (   )

----------


## Mihey

> -      (   )

          ?

----------


## kit

> ?

        -   ,    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

      -

----------


## Dima0011

> ?

  , ,  -      ,   , 
 
      -   -      ,

----------


## Mihey

)))    ))      ))) 
 ,    ..

----------


## elscept

*Buka,*         20 ?         .   :            ?

----------


## Buka

> *Buka,*         20 ?         .   :            ?

      ,     .   ,      ,         ,  ,          ,              .        -  ,     .

----------


## kobieta

β,     .    ,        β.    .     .     ,    .   ̳ -      ,          ,   ,    ,    .  ...   ,          .  ,    - .       ,   - !   :    ,  1     10 ? 
   ... -   ,       ,   -  !  !!! ̳   ,     ,    .  ,  --  1 !!!   -    - ,   . ³:  !     1 .    ̳.... ...  β  -     !    ()     . .. ,      ,   .      ,     -   10 .   ..   -  , ,  . ³  !!!!!!!!!!
: ? ? ?     ?
: .. - ,   ?
:     !!!!!!!!!!!!!   !   !         !
: .. .. ,   ,   ; ,          !
: Ͳ! Ͳ    Ͳ!  !       -    ! 
   ̳  ,   .    β, , .     .  -   ,   ,  99 !!!!!!!!!! :).
                . ³   ,     45 !!!!!!!!!! ϳ  ,       20,    . 
   4   : 
 -     1 ;
 - 99 ;
 - 45 ;
 - 20 .
, !
    ,  ,     !!!!!!!  :)
  ,     ,    - .     . 
³      ,     볺  .
    -  . 
  , ,    :      ,  ... 
  , , .
       . ... -  !    !  ,   !
ϳ  . , ....     ,     ,   :) -    ?   ,     ,  ,           . 
    2  :).
  ,    ,       . , ,      . 
P.S.    !     -   !       .

----------


## laithemmer

*kobieta*,     -    :) !

----------


## kobieta

, ?        - !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## laithemmer

*kobieta*,      ,        :   ,       ֲ ! 
,       "!!      ,   .     -  "

----------


## admin

*kobieta*,           ?

----------


## kobieta

-:         ; -:     .       ,    .       ...   :) 
 ,      4G    ..  .   ... , ,   .   ,     .

----------


## Sky

.           .          '           .

----------


## nevodka

,       -     . 
  :   -    3 (   ),         " ",     .
          2     (    \\ ).    , ,  ,     ,        -       ,     ,             (    ,   ,   , ..  ). 
        .
             3    "   -  ,  !"
,    3    ,      ,   "  "      " ", ..      .
   ,           .

----------


## admin

> -:         ; -:     .       ,    .       ...   :)

       4 ,  ,  .

----------


## kobieta

:).
  ,   .   ..   ,       :)

----------


## rust

:
 100   10  ,    2    ,         ,      .
100   .
  3  ,    .
 .

----------


## Scald

**:    ,       ,    .        :)

----------


## erazer

> -:         ; -:     .       ,    .       ...   :) 
>  ,      4G    ..  .   ... , ,   .   ,     .

       .      .      .   -   - ,      -   .     ,      -     .  . 
 4G -  ,       -  -    .

----------


## elscept

.  .      ,     .

----------


## Mihey

))))

----------


## kobieta

.      β....
     50.    11    ,   .   - .    , !!! ,  ,   ,    ,     ,    .
 .... ...

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .      β....
>      50.    11    ,   .   - .    , !!! ,  ,   ,    ,     ,    .
>  .... ...

          ...     ,           
...
            ,            ..
 .... "!"
 ....."  ,         "
.... " " 
      ..
 ,   " "       ,       5 ....
 !!!
 ...   ,     ...      ,            .    ?
         .     .
 *      2   !!!!*

----------


## 23q

*Alex_Tee_*,  ,  .   ))

----------


## admin

*kobieta*,   ,  ...
     :  , ,    .     ,    ,         .       " "...

----------


## kobieta

,  ,   
,       -           .
      .   ,    ,       β.    ,     ,  . 
 -  ,      .
    ,  ....

----------


## Olio

> , !!

         )))

----------


## admin

> ,    ,       β.

  !   !    . 
  ,    .

----------


## kobieta

-       β.         ,   .    ,   - ! !      - ,  ,    .

----------


## laithemmer

> .      β....
>      50.    11    ,   .   - .    , !!! ,  ,   ,    ,     ,    .
>  .... ...

  ! *   *    )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> -       β.         ,   .    ,   - ! !      - ,  ,    .

     ...
      .
  ,       
 .       .    ,     3  ...
       ,                  .
         .
!

----------


## admin

*kobieta*,            ?   ?  ...

----------


## erazer



----------


## Mihey

))      ....   ,     )) 
[SIZE="6"]* ,    ,     ,  ,  ,                !       ))    ,        !!!* [/SIZE]

----------


## Ezhachok

> ))      ....   ,     )) 
> [SIZE="6"]* ,    ,     ,  ,  ,                !       ))    ,        !!!* [/SIZE]

    " "   .
    -    ,          ,         :)

----------


## pike2008

,,     .

----------

